
How Do I Compete With *THAT*? - Interesting discussion thread - joshwa
http://www.startupping.com/forums/showthread.php?t=207
======
Alex3917
It looks terrible, it has no useful features, it has no users nor will it ever
have any users because it provides no value to users. If you can't compete
with that then it's not a good sign.

~~~
mynameishere
Yeah, but there's _two_:

<http://www.socializr.com/> <http://www.socializer.com/>

So now they have an evil triplet. He should call it MySocializr.com

